# Coconut hut...need it?



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Do I even need a coconut hut with a water dish in it? My auratus never goes in it, and I could put a nice plant in its place.


----------



## petie4555 (Jul 9, 2010)

i know a lot of people use them for breeding. I just got one myself and my 2 auratus absolutly love it.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

You don't need it. It is very helpful for breeding because eggs are usually laid on the petri dish and can be easily removed. It is also a good hiding spot for many frogs. If your frog doesn't use it, you could put a plant in there.
Bryan


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have multiple cocohuts in every viv, some without dishes for hide-outs, other with dishes for breeding. The more hide-outs you offer, the safer the frogs will feel and safer frogs are breeder frogs.

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I have two or three in my tanks. Some frogs rarely touch them until they decide to go in there one random day to breed and others constantly go in them to hide or sleep.


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have two frogs and one of them is always hanging out inside the coco hut.


----------



## Ola (Jul 21, 2010)

At first I didn't have coconut huts as I think they do not look natural enought. But now as I grew smarter I have them in every viv, just in the middle, and they don't look too bad  My frogs just love them. I enjoy my tricolor male calling from the top of his hut, my sub-adult vittatus group jumps in and out all day - I even saw 3 or 4 of them sitting there at the same time, they didn't care how small it is, and how big they are 

All in all - we (me and my frogs) are for the hut


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

I have six vivs and I only have one cocohut in use. I don't really care for the way they look. As for the frogs having a place to hide, I use pieces of wood and monkey pods. They love the monkey pods and they look great in the viv. You can get monkey pods from Black Jungle (they are listed under "terrarium and vivariums supplies" in the subcategory "accent items"). For breeding purposes, I use film canister which can be hidden so that you don't have to see them. I have found that my frogs prefer the canisters to a petrie dish under a cocohut.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

So really the petri dish has no purpose other than to serve as a breeding area? I always thought it was so the frog had a place to go an get more moist if humidity was low or something.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The petri dish is so they can drop eggs in a container that is convenient for us. 

I keep a water source in the tank so they can soak if needed, but, not in the egg dish.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

How often to darts soak if a dish is provided? I honestly never see mine go in the hut to do so.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

If kept within the right humidity parameters, darts may never feel the need to soak. Their skin is more like a sponge in the way that they're able to soak up moisture in the air and also serves as a way to release toxins from the skin.

Your water dish is unnecessary, but some people keep them in their vivs for various reasons anyways. One of the main reasons is for breeding purposes.

-Matt

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------

